# CALL OF CTHULU TERROR FROM THE SKIESb



## dungeonydan (Apr 6, 2015)

HI all, here is the write up of our play through the call of cthulu adventure terror from the skies.  The characters are:

Elizabeth Broadchurch a journalist played by Libby.
Bruce Campbell a PI played by Gareth
JimmyTilman former soldier and author played by Huw

I put the date of the campaign back to 1920 to fit in with what I wanted to do long term.  All adventures will be set in England where appropriate so without further ado let's get going.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

After receiving a wedding invitation from a mutual friend Abby Barker the party headed from London to the village of Shelborough by train.  They were met at the station by Abby and driven by her into the village.  After greeting them wamly she took them back to her house to stay.  After settling in for a bit and begrudgingly helping Abby with some final preparations they headed to the village itself. 

As it had been a long drive they decided to refresh themselves at the village pub.  After buying a round of drinks Bruce started chatting to the landlord and noticed a slightly strained atmosphere.  When mentioning the wedding the locals started to offer their opinion that no one willingly got married in the church as it was haunted and that there were also strange creatures out in the marsh.  Intrigued by the possibility of a potential scoop Elizabeth suggested that they should have a look at the church.

The church appeared to be unremarkable in nature, looking around they could see that it was being prepared for the wedding which was occuring in a few day's time.  They were met by a young man who turned out to be the local vicar, Jeffrey Patterson.   He advised that this is his first wedding in the church but his predecessor advised him to cancel the service as no one married in the church has been married happily since 1848.  Now he was worried and he asked if the group could investigate. 

The group agreed but as it was getting late they decided to go back to the house and start again in the morning.   That night all 3 of the investigators had strange nightmares about tree like creatures attacking them.

And that is where we ended.


----------



## dungeonydan (Apr 12, 2015)

That night the group all had strange dreams about the wedding.   During the ceremony strange tree like creatures appeared and killed everyone.

Elizabeth was shaken by this but the other 2 were unaffected.  Elizabeth decided to search through the parish records whilst the others went on a walk with Abby.  The two with Abby went to the local market where they bought some honey inspired by a sign on one of the gravestones.   Meanwhile Elizabeth discovered that five of the recent weddings were followed quickly by christenings.   The last recorded wedding in the church was in 1909, some of the wedding bookings had the appelation lost,  several of the people listed in cancelled weddings were buried in a few days of the ceremony,  the wedding of 1887 had reference to gravestone repairs a few days after.  It was all rather strange there was also reference to people being lost in the marsh.


----------



## dungeonydan (Apr 14, 2015)

Meanwhile Bruce and Jimmy walked through the village with Abby.  As they were skirting the area of the marsh a strange sea mist rose up making it a lot harder to find their way.  Somehow Bruce and Jimmy got seperated from the rest of the party.  Luckily Jimmy was able to work out how to head back to the village thanks to his military training.   As they were heading through a clearing flashbacks of the nightmare they'd had came back to them.  Suddenly the trees seemed to come to life and leaned forward trting to bite the two investigators.

------ And that is where we ended for that session --------------------------------------------


----------



## dungeonydan (Apr 19, 2015)

Shaken by the sight of the trees seeming to come to life Bruce ran off into the fog.  Jimmy blinked a few times and realised that it was a flashback to the dream and that the trees were normal.  He tried calling after Bruce to no avail.  Reasoning that Bruce would find his own way home he headed back to the village.DMs note:  Due to several poor rolls Bruce failed his Navigation rolls and ended up spending the rest of the night in the swamp.Elizabeth finishing viewing the Parish records went to discuss them with  Reverend Petersen.  He was perplexed and suggested she should speak to either the Reverend Mitchell the former priest or Julian Baker a local historian.After the group met up with a slightly shamefaced Bruce the following morning they decided to talk to the former priest.After a few hours drive to Canterbury they met with the Reverend Mitchell.   He told them there were rumours about the church when he first came to it.  He found that christenings went smoothly and funerals went especially well.   When it came to weddings though these only went smoothly if they were reluctantly entered into.   Otherwise something always seemed to happen in the weeks leading up to the wedding such as the bride eloping with another man or the groom dying suddenly.   It became so bad that he did not perform any weddings after 1909.Intrigued by this Elizabeth told the others what she had found in the parish records and they decided to go back to the village.


----------

